# Excel 2007 Does Not Open Old Xls Files



## maciej (Feb 13, 2008)

Help - Excel 07 Does Not Open Some Of My Old Xls Files - Itcomes Up With A Name Conflict Box Refering To Print Area - You Can Try Changing The Name But The Box Does Not Go Away And It Also Does Not Open The File!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You can try launching Excel in Safe Mode and then File > Open these .xls files to see if it works. To start Excel in Safe Mode, hold down CTRL while you start Excel, until you receive a message that is similar to the following: _Excel has detected that you are holding down the CTRL key. Do you want to start Excel in safe mode?_ - click Yes. Post back how it went.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

I remember I had this problem and I believe I had to download a patch to get it working. Try a search at yahoo.com and see if it will lead you to the patch download site.

I wish I remember the site you can just post a link.


computer_doctor


----------

